# Rock in dam at power plant, Boulder Canyon



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry not to get this up sooner--searched my memory to recall the (roughly) two-foot boulder that's in the center-right of the dam drop at the power plant in Boulder Canyon--I don't think this was in there last year. As it's running big now, I'm guessing lots of folks will be heading down B-Canyon. Rock was easily avoidable by going far right (the usual move). You don't want to collide with this rock. Scout river left a 100 yards or so upstream if you're unfamiliar with the dam drop.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeah, that looked ugly as we rolled into it at dusk last night. kind of looked like a line of cinderblocks blocking the center of the river. the run is anywhere along the right 15 feet or so. It really does not warrant a scout, but would totally suck to come right down the middle.

How 'bout those flows? Pretty sweet...


----------

